

U.S. Expat Taxes Drive Americans to Renounce Citizenship - aliston
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1983238,00.html?xid=newsletter-weekly

======
abyssknight
I'm pretty sure they don't just let you renounce your citizenship. I've been
reading "Emergency" by Neil Strauss, and he touches on that during his search
for dual citizenship. Pretty much, once you're an American, you're out of luck
-- and you're going to pay taxes 'til you die, or stay out of the country
forever and hope you aren't extradited.

Personally, I hold dual citizenship by birth right, but it isn't recognized by
the U.S.; the U.K. recognizes both though. Weird? Yep.

~~~
dantheman
You can renounce your citizenship, as long as you have a citizenship somewhere
else. Also, if you renounce your citizenship and have a high networth the US
will tax that due as a sort of exit fee.

------
noonespecial
Don't forget to file your Fubar

[http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=148849,00....](http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=148849,00.html)

Err.. ummm... FBAR, something like that....

------
gte910h
Repeat: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282814>

Flagged

